# Anonyme SMS nach verfolgen?



## DexXxtrin (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hoffe bin hier am richtigen Ort...

Meine Frage ist, ob und wie man anonyme SMS nach verfolgen kann.
Ein Kolleg bekommt anonyme SMS und möchte wissen von wem diese sind.
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, dies heraus zu finden?
Bin um jede Hilfe froh denn es ist wichtig für ihn...!

Gruss DexXxtrin


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die SMS aus Werbung bestehen, geh zum Verbraucherschutz. Wenn die SMS Drohungen enthalten oder aufdringlich / anstößig sind geht zur Polizei.

Ansonsten kannst ja mal bei deinem Handyanbieter nachfragen (T-Mobile, Vodafone etc).

Gruß
BK


----------

